

A Day on the London Underground - davidbarker
http://wgallia.com/#!underground

======
omegant
Very nice job! I would like to see how each station is hit by arrivals and
departures. There are stations that have much more traffic than others and it
could be cool to see it in real time. For example people arriving to Oxford
Circus at 9 am and departing at 5. I don´t know how it could be done and don´t
clutter the map, maybe highlighting the name somehow..

Also how do you display line changes? do you create an optimal default route?

------
chronomex
This website keeps trapping my text cursor, so I can't scroll with anything
other than my mouse. Very obnoxious.

~~~
choward
Look at the very top of the page: "you can navigate this site with your
keyboard".

So to make the site navigable by keyboard, they break keyboard navigation?
What the hell. Any time you start typing your cursor ends up in that stupid
box.

I clicked the help link and it lets you know that you can get normal keyboard
functionality by pressing "ESC". That's nice.

There is a small list of commands that are supported and it suggests using tab
to autocomplete. But that just tabs to the next input element for me.

WTF is this crap? It breaks the web and adds no additional functionality.

------
splike
Where did you get the TFL dataset?

~~~
jluxenberg
Search for "Oyster card journey information" on this page:
[http://www.tfl.gov.uk/info-for/open-data-users/our-
feeds](http://www.tfl.gov.uk/info-for/open-data-users/our-feeds)

